# PLAY BALL FOR EARL "THE PEARL" MONROE! Represent New York and Travel to Los Angeles!



## PEOPLES GAMES (Mar 3, 2011)

￼OPEN BASKETBALL TRYOUTS

We are looking for the top 20 basketball players within the five boroughs of New York City to play against the team from Los Angeles. NY Knicks legend Earl “The Pearl” Monroe will coach the New York team. 

When: Sunday, March 13 
Time: 1-5 pm 
Where: Any of the facilities listed below



Brooklyn: St. John's Rec Center
1251 Prospect Place
Brooklyn, NY 11213 

Bronx: St. Mary's Rec Center
450 St. Ann's Ave
Bronx, NY 10454


Queens: Al Oerter Rec Center 
131-40 Flushing Ave
Flushing, NY 11355 

Manhattan: Alfred E. Smith Rec Center
80 Catherine Street
New York, NY 10038

Tryout Cost: FREE

SELECTED TEAM WILL TRAVEL TO LOS ANGELES

Requirements: Must be 18 and over, a resident of one of the five boroughs of New York City, and have never played professional basketball. 

THE PEOPLE’S GAMES is a new concept which provides an opportunity for anyone to represent their family, neighborhood and city in sporting competition against rival cities. For its inaugural event, THE PEOPLE’S GAMES will be a best of three series of basketball games…. NYC vs. LA.

To register and find more information please visit www.peoplesgames.com <http://www.peoplesgames.com>


----------

